# 'Look in my scraps dammit' group?



## just_lurking (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi,

As someone who has a lot of content in their scraps folder, I was thinking of starting a watch-group-id-thing, 'Look in my scraps dammit' (complete with annoying flashing icon to drive the point home).

Before I go ahead and create the id, I was wondering if:
a) there was an existing group I could join.
b) anyone apart from me actually gives a damn


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 23, 2009)

Why do you put all of your art in scraps?


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd put it on my page if it were instead something like "I have interesting scraps, too!"

Unless it had something like an annoying flashing icon. :V


----------



## just_lurking (Aug 23, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Why do you put all of your art in scraps?



Because it isn't finished yet?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 23, 2009)

just_lurking said:


> Because it isn't finished yet?


Finish it, and post the finished content in your main gallery,
then worry more about attention to the finished work than the WIP?


----------



## just_lurking (Aug 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> I'd put it on my page if it were instead something like "I have interesting scraps, too!"
> 
> Unless it had something like an annoying flashing icon. :V



Okay, less dammits and flashing icons. :-D

I only suggest them since people seem to miss the bold, red hyperlink with arrows either side on my profile which leads to my scraps page.


----------



## just_lurking (Aug 23, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Finish it, and post the finished content in your main gallery,
> then worry more about attention to the finished work than the WIP?



I suppose that'd be the sensible thing to do. 

It's not majorly unfinished, just not the final cut.

Maybe I should just move it all to my gallery, and rename them draft: whatever.


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Finish it, and post the finished content in your main gallery,
> then worry more about attention to the finished work than the WIP?



I have some snippets of music that I'm fleshing out in my scraps. They're going into a looong song that probably won't be submitted before a year is up. They're not full, finished songs, so I don't want them in my gallery, but I still want people to hear them.

For example.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 23, 2009)

cause many a times not everyone uses Scraps the same way


----------



## just_lurking (Aug 23, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause many a times not everyone uses Scraps the same way



Maybe then the group should be called 'Look in my scraps, they're actually interesting'?


----------



## just_lurking (Aug 24, 2009)

I've created an ID:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/interestingscraps/

Join if you have interesting stuff in your scraps.
Anyone who wants to create a better icon is welcome to.


----------



## Poetigress (Aug 24, 2009)

Um, you might want to fix the current icon -- "interesting" is misspelled.


----------



## krisCrash (Aug 25, 2009)

Why must accounts be created just to make banners? :/ Man it's dA's emote accounts all over again

Maybe we should encourage FA to implement a banner code similar to the icon codes for the sake of clubs etcetera.


----------



## zekit (Aug 25, 2009)

Scraps is a wonderful folder to place all the sketches that might've inspired a certain piece of work, and if one doesn't want to put them in their main gallery, WIPs.

With that said, I think the banner itself is not required, as you can just write in your description or whatever that you in fact post shit in Scraps, maybe even clarify what people might find there so they can be spared of the click if they're not interested.


----------



## just_lurking (Aug 25, 2009)

Poetigress said:


> Um, you might want to fix the current icon -- "interesting" is misspelled.



Oops. Thanks for that. 



krisCrash said:


> Why must accounts be created just to make banners? :/ Man it's dA's emote accounts all over again
> 
> Maybe we should encourage FA to implement a banner code similar to the icon codes for the sake of clubs etcetera.



I'd like a proper groups system, but watch-only IDs seem to do the job.



zekit said:


> Scraps is a wonderful folder to place all the sketches that might've inspired a certain piece of work, and if one doesn't want to put them in their main gallery, WIPs.
> 
> With that said, I think the banner itself is not required, as you can just write in your description or whatever that you in fact post shit in Scraps, maybe even clarify what people might find there so they can be spared of the click if they're not interested.



I do say in my description (with a pink link with arrows pointing to it), that most of my interesting stuff is in scraps, but no one looks in there.

For whatever reason people seem conditioned to ignore scraps, and my profile is obviously 'tl;dr' to most people.


----------



## zekit (Aug 25, 2009)

just_lurking said:


> For whatever reason people seem conditioned to ignore scraps, and my profile is obviously 'tl;dr' to most people.




Well, Scraps isn't the first place I myself look, but I often turn to it if I really like some artist's main gallery and want to see more. On the other hand, if the art in the main gallery isn't interesting, Scraps rarely contains anything better.

Also, "tl;dr," what's that?


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 25, 2009)

zekit said:


> Well, Scraps isn't the first place I myself look, but I often turn to it if I really like some artist's main gallery and want to see more. On the other hand, if the art in the main gallery isn't interesting, Scraps rarely contains anything better.
> 
> Also, "tl;dr," what's that?



I try my best to go through scraps if I like the artist enough. The gods know I post enough stuff in my scraps section myself, lol.

Also, "too long; didn't read."


----------



## zekit (Aug 26, 2009)

Clafier said:


> Also, "too long; didn't read."




Aight, thanks.


----------

